# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Privacy screen with steel posts

## jmn

Just wanting people's thoughts on building a privacy screen with steel posts bolted to concrete. The posts I was thinking of using would be 65x65mm with a 130x130mm base plate bolted to concrete footings. The screen will be about 1.8m high by 1.5m long using three posts.

----------

